
Building an Online Community: Just Add Water - krn
http://www.digital-web.com/articles/building_an_online_community/
======
brm
This is old and not updated anymore but some good thoughts and interviews with
Scott Heiferman, Caterina Fake, and Gina Bianchi (Ning)...
<http://theglueproject.com/>

Somewhere around online is a really good article with Heather Champ from
flickr on how they manage their community as well(From SFGate maybe)

Anything from Heather's husband Derek Powazek on community is worth reading as
well. Derek and Heather founded JPG Mag together.

Edit: Here is the article with Heather Champ, Nasty as They Wanna Be? Policing
Flickr.com -
[http://articles.sfgate.com/2008-09-29/business/17120099_1_fl...](http://articles.sfgate.com/2008-09-29/business/17120099_1_flickr-
policing-images)

Another great read about how they built the community at flickr is this A List
Apart Article from George Oates: From Little Things, Big Things Grow -
<http://www.alistapart.com/articles/fromlittlethings/>

------
arkitaip
I (also a metafilter member) have been researching how to manage and moderate
online communities this week. Lots of interesting stuff to read but not much
scientific research, I'm afraid.

Matt, Metafilter's founder, gave a talk on community moderation at this year's
SXSWi <http://lanyrd.com/2011/sxsw/scrdr/> . To sum it up: good moderation =
moderators and powerful troubleshooting/profiling/stats tools.

Unfortunately I haven't found much about community growth and innovation, but
I've just started my research. I've been thinking about setting up a blog/wiki
on this topic. Anyone interested in this?

~~~
metaprinter
I interviews Matt back in December 2008 for my media blog (which has been
totally neglected due to family, work and my fishing blog which actually makes
money). [http://blog.metaprinter.com/2008/12/metafilter-founder-
matt-...](http://blog.metaprinter.com/2008/12/metafilter-founder-matt-haughey-
qa-including-a-few-newspaper-answers/)

In that interview he specifically states that he tried lots of different
approaches for commenting / regulation / non regulation etc.

EDIT: The most community involvement I get is when i give something away. The
The regulars and base community utilize the forums and self moderate, though i
need to regularly post content for them to discuss.

~~~
arkitaip
I actually stumbled upon your piece earlier this week - awesome.

I've been trying to dig up as much as I can on Metafilter precisely because
Matt has had 12 years to try out various moderation/management ideas.

If you have the time, I would very much like to hear more about how you manage
your community.

~~~
metaprinter
shoot an email to metaprinter at g m a i l d 0 t c 0 m.

------
RichardM
If it helps, you can find my blog on building online communities here:
<http://www.feverbee.com>

